

Should small businesses whine? - brianlash
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/07/should-small-bu.html

======
Tichy
Why did he shop with the small company? Amazon marketplace could be anybody,
even a private person just selling stuff for fun. If Amazon and Marketplace
have the same item, it is a nobrainer to buy from Amazon directly. But maybe
the marketplace offer is cheaper, or not available from Amazon. In that case
by choosing the cheaper offer, I know that as a trade off the service will
likely be worse.

But I agree that small businesses should not whine.

